
Education publisher Pearson reports biggest loss in its history - jimsojim
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/feb/24/education-publisher-pearson-loss-us-penguin-random-house
======
peapicker
The textbook industry has been publishing needless new editions and gouging
students for far too long. They are only reaping the consequences of their
greed.

------
konschubert
So, they are losing money? I thought that they are basically in the money
printing business? Surely the margin in a 100 Dollar text book is about 80%?

